# iDVD crashes on startup.



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

When I try to open iDVD I get the message:

*The application iDVD quit unexpectedly,*

I Relaunch and then Reset and Relaunch and still have the same issue. 

Any suggestions? I tried to remove the com.apple.iApps.plist file. No difference. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I did try this BTW:
iDVD '08: The application may unexpectedly quit when opened for the first time


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

I had this happen to me ... I had manually deleted a project and anytime I tried to open it after that, it crashed. Seemed it was trying to load the project. 
The way I worked around it was to open iMovie and "export to iDVD" a blank file. That opened iDVD and then I closed the project and it worked fine after that.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks.

Maybe this is a dumb question, but how do I export to iDVD? I created a short clip in iMovie and I can export it, but I don't see a way to export to iDVD?


----------



## BikerRob (Sep 19, 2007)

You know what, I think that was a feature with iMovie HD ('06) and not the new iMovie '08 ... I might be wrong ...


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

If you don't care about the project you can delete it from auto loading into iDVD. Also you can try and delete the current themes loading with iDVD by going to your Home directory go to Library -> Application Support-> iDVD-> Installed Themes-> iDVD (which ever version number). It contains the themes from the last project (which it auto loads just like iWeb) You can try deleting those and it should start up with a clean slate (ie. New project, Open existing etc prompt)


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks. Did that - got rid of the installed themes and still no dice... I don't have an active project, I haven't been able to open it. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

I have seen it before where iWeb would crash on startup due to .mac membership having incorrect credentials. (Fixed by removing .mac membership in System Prefs) I don't know if iDVD has this tie in. Only other thing would be if you can paste the some of the crash report log up, we might be able to see something responsible.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks. I don't use .mac so I'll nuke that and if that doesn't work I'll paste some of the crash report.

I did try running it from another account and that produced the same result. So I guess it's nothing profile specific.

EDIT: My .Mac stuff in System Preferences is empty.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

Just to get some more background. Did you upgrade you computer to leopard? Do you have an 3rd party themes installed? Have you ever started it successfully?

-Davy


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Nope, never used it on this computer so no themes. 
Yep upgraded from Tiger.

I just removed a few other files and am reinstalling iLife. Thanks for all the help, really appreciated. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Dark_Davy (Mar 3, 2006)

Great, I was just gonna suggest removing some files and using pacifist to reinstall just iDVD. I know from a reliable source that there has been tons of issues with iDVD in the '08 version. Mostly to do with the app not fully installing itself within the system.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

ok all working!! 

Used this app:
Apple - Downloads - System/Disk Utilities - AppDelete

from this thread here:
Apple - Support - Discussions - Cannot start iDVD ...


So all working. Thanks for your help Davy!


----------

